# Heavy 10 Taper Attachment Screw



## Stronghold (Aug 9, 2017)

Picked up a taper attachment for my Heavy 10 which came with everything except the taper attachment screw (the one with the splines). I'm considering making my own, but need the dimensions if anyone has one. If I no one has any, but instead has to sell, I'll consider that as well. They would need to be for large dials. Thanks.


----------



## dlane (Aug 9, 2017)

I think I have one,with one tweaked tooth,I believe it's called a telescoping gear screw shaft ?
. I'll look for it, tomorrow .


----------



## Stronghold (Aug 9, 2017)

dlane said:


> I think I have one,with one tweaked tooth,I believe it's called a telescoping gear screw shaft ?
> . I'll look for it, tomorrow .



Thanks, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## dlane (Aug 11, 2017)

Sorry it took so long , finding things after moveing Is a ***** But I found it , it has a tooth that could use some help, it is a little bent and is cracked at the base, also needs the long key that has a pin that locates into the hole , be advised that SB hand drilled a lot of taper pin holes that make it real hard to interchange parts. I do have the dial bushing that was pined to the shaft. Do you have the telescoping screw that slides into the gear shaft you will need that also. I got my new telescoping gear shaft from latheman2 on the pm site , I think I got the last one he had left though. They rarely turn up on ebay and are proud of them when they do. The brazed one in pic is what came on my machine that the PO made , wasent happy with that.






I kinda like having hard to find spare parts around but if it will get you going I'll part with it.
You may try Miller machine shop as he makes some SB parts not cheep though.


----------



## Stronghold (Aug 11, 2017)

dlane said:


> Sorry it took so long , finding things after moveing Is a ***** But I found it , it has a tooth that could use some help, it is a little bent and is cracked at the base, also needs the long key that has a pin that locates into the hole , be advised that SB hand drilled a lot of taper pin holes that make it real hard to interchange parts. I do have the dial bushing that was pined to the shaft. Do you have the telescoping screw that slides into the gear shaft you will need that also. I got my new telescoping gear shaft from latheman2 on the pm site , I think I got the last one he had left though. They rarely turn up on ebay and are proud of them when they do. The brazed one in pic is what came on my machine that the PO made , wasent happy with that.
> 
> I kinda like having hard to find spare parts around but if it will get you going I'll part with it.
> You may try Miller machine shop as he makes some SB parts not cheep though.



Hey, thanks for getting back to me. I really could use them if anything just to use as a reference to make one (or at least attempt to make one), or to have made. The only parts that came with the taper attachment other than the attachment itself are these (attached).

I tried contacting Miller Machine and a few others that were suggested to me but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## dlane (Aug 11, 2017)

Pm me your email address I'll send the procedure of how to fit a taper attachment to a lathe by south bend, if you don't have it already


----------



## Stronghold (Aug 11, 2017)

dlane said:


> Pm me your email address I'll send the procedure of how to fit a taper attachment to a lathe by south bend, if you don't have it already



Sent. Thanks.


----------



## Ski (Sep 7, 2017)

There was someone making them and selling them on ebay. The other screw is reproduced by Miller Machine,I think.


----------

